# fat burner



## danny81 (Nov 13, 2007)

wat would be the best one to help me cut for wreslting? stacker 2?p


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2007)

your diet.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 13, 2007)

my diet is perfect. but i cant lose the last few pds. io men im 6 ft1 nd trying to get to 145.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my diet is perfect. but i cant lose the last few pds. io men im 6 ft1 nd trying to get to 145.



Cut off an arm.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 13, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my diet is perfect. but i cant lose the last few pds. io men im 6 ft1 nd trying to get to 145.



Stop looking for shortcuts in life.  You are like every fucking retarded kid nowadays.  

Life offers challenges, overcome them.  Stop being a pussy you are 6'1 you shouldn't be fighting at 145.  Man up put on some decent weight, train hard and learn.  That is what success is about, not trying to find an easier way out to boost your ego.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Cut off an arm.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 13, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Stop looking for shortcuts in life.  You are like every fucking retarded kid nowadays.
> 
> Life offers challenges, overcome them.  Stop being a pussy you are 6'1 you shouldn't be fighting at 145.  Man up put on some decent weight, train hard and learn.  That is what success is about, not trying to find an easier way out to boost your ego.




i cant fight any higher. 145 is the only weight class available for me


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 13, 2007)

stick a finger down your throat.


----------



## Hitman0809 (Nov 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i cant fight any higher. 145 is the only weight class available for me



you can wrestle higher, u just have to beat the 152 pounder or the 160 pounder.  in other words your saying your not good enough?? come on, beat those bitches up


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i cant fight any higher. 145 is the only weight class available for me




Then post up this perfect diet


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Ears are not really food.






YouTube Video


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2007)

Gotta figure all that cartilage is good for battling arthritis.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Ears are not really food.



Holyfield kept head-butting Tyson right above the eye and the ref didn't do shit about it.  He deserved what he got.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Holyfield kept head-butting Tyson right above the eye and the ref didn't do shit about it.  He deserved what he got.



Obviously.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't be a douche bag.  Guys should not be 145 at 6' 1".

You are already a twig.  Losing weight can't be healthy.


----------



## Namo (Nov 14, 2007)

god damn, 6' 1" 145, thats unbelievable...  whats your perfect diet?  does in involve binging and purging?


----------



## danny81 (Nov 14, 2007)

my diet is 
breakfast 1/2 bowl of raisin bran
lunch half whole grain sandwhich with turkey and lettuce
wrestling from 3-5
rest
boxing or BJJ from 6-7:15
dinner 2 eggs


----------



## FatThumbSupplem (Nov 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my diet is
> breakfast 1/2 bowl of raisin bran
> lunch half whole grain sandwhich with turkey and lettuce
> wrestling from 3-5
> ...



you have got to be kidding me... that's all you eat? how do you even have the energy to wrestle, let alone doing both training sessions? do you starve yourself on purpose? dude, start eating, everything. put some weight on and take your training and whoop whoevers ass you have to in your new weight class. do you ever think about it... all this training @ 6'1" & 145 and somebody 195 with NO training would probably whoop your ass? time to step up.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

His body cannibalizes his brain for energy.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 14, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my diet is
> breakfast 1/2 bowl of raisin bran
> lunch half whole grain sandwhich with turkey and lettuce
> wrestling from 3-5
> ...



I thought you had a perfect diet?

That is absolute horse shit.

How much water you drinking a day?


----------



## Mista (Nov 14, 2007)

So you posted one meal, what about the rest?


----------



## danny81 (Nov 14, 2007)

thats  every day aand i starve my self so i cna fight in my weight class.


----------



## Mista (Nov 14, 2007)

Have you even read the information on this site? What you are doing is stupid and you will end up weak with no muscle or strength.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 14, 2007)

i read every fucking sticky on tihs site.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

Then your reading comprehension blows as much as you do.  Should we get it some razorblades?


----------



## Mista (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you understand what starvation mode is?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2007)

Mista said:


> Do you understand what starvation mode is?



I'm pretty sure he's still working on his ABCs.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## BiggT (Nov 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> your diet.



exactly.


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

Every time I see a Danny81 post I just have to read it. They're always the same in terms of stupidity but the variety of stupidity is so refreshing.

6'1" and 145lb. That's fucking retarded. 

I'm surrounded in 'roid freaks, oral pro-hormone poppers and fucking morons. God damn it! 

Am I the only person who's aiming to be fucking *healthy*!? This site is just exasperating sometimes.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't get why your always saying you want to lose weight. I'm pretty sure I read a post by you where you said you wanted to be build like Terrell Owens. Did you know he is 6'3" and weighs 220 lbs.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2007)

Big G said:


> Every time I see a Danny81 post I just have to read it. They're always the same in terms of stupidity but the variety of stupidity is so refreshing.
> 
> 6'1" and 145lb. That's fucking retarded.
> 
> ...




I am not sure who you are associating with.  I would say the majority are here for health above the those generalizations you made.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 15, 2007)

Big G said:


> Every time I see a Danny81 post I just have to read it. They're always the same in terms of stupidity but the variety of stupidity is so refreshing.
> 
> 6'1" and 145lb. That's fucking retarded.
> 
> ...



I'm all  about the health. I don't do anything besides protien, creatine, fish oil, etc. I really don't know anything about roids or oral pro-hormones...

I probably do fit into the fucking moron catagory though...


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I probably do fit into the fucking moron catagory though...



Oh shit I forgot about that category, there goes my whole argument.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I am not sure who you are associating with.  I would say the majority are here for health above the those generalizations you made.



OK. The "majority" maybe. And that's a big maybe!  I actually doubt that it's the "majority."

You'd still have to be blind to not know that there are an enormous number of people on this site that are shooting steroids or eating pro-hormone bullcrap.



vortrit said:


> I probably do fit into the fucking moron catagory though...



Shit! So do I. Dammit.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

Big G said:


> You'd still have to be blind to not know that there are an enormous number of people on this site that are shooting steroids or eating pro-hormone bullcrap.



Name them.


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> my diet is
> breakfast 1/2 bowl of raisin bran
> lunch half whole grain sandwhich with turkey and lettuce
> wrestling from 3-5
> ...




Lol, this is what you eat and you are looking for a fat burner?  And you are trying to get down to 145 why?  So you can wrestle against 12 year olds and maybe have a chance?

Guess what?  If you do happen to starve yourself enough to get down to 145... you will be so weak and fragile that those 12 year olds will kick your ass.

Quit being so retarded, start eating 10 times what you do.  Get to a healthy weight.  Train hard.  Get Some Muscle.  Lay off the razorblades.  Get some energy and wrestle at whatever weight class you end up in... and if that is 200 pounds - so be it


----------



## danny81 (Nov 15, 2007)

umm u obviously never wrestled. at 145 the guys im gunn be vsing are the same ones who played football at 170-180


----------



## danny81 (Nov 15, 2007)

btw i am the strongest i ever have been at 151 right now. i m benching 10 reps of 155


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 15, 2007)

danny81 said:


> umm u obviously never wrestled. at 145 the guys im gunn be vsing are the same ones who played football at 170-180



Maybe but they are 5 feet tall


----------



## NeilPearson (Nov 15, 2007)

Your body just isn't designed to be 145... sorry


----------



## danny81 (Nov 15, 2007)

no not really. paul wiliams one of the best welterweight boxers right now is 145 and 6 ft 1 and  grown man not a 16 year old


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Name them.



Are you kidding me!? Do you read peoples journals? Even the girls have been taking shit.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2007)

Big G said:


> Are you kidding me!? Do you read peoples journals? Even the girls have been taking shit.



I could name a good majority who don't.

Not everyone posts a journal.

I still stick with the point that, the majority are here for health reasons.


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> ...the majority are here for health reasons.



OK. Fine. Whatever! Since you're hung up on the fact that the "majority" are here for health reasons, lets just say that there are still FUCKING LOADS of people that use this site that take shit like that. Happy now!?

What is it with you and arguing anyway?

I said "I'm surrounded in 'roid freaks, oral pro-hormone poppers and fucking morons". I never said "the _majority _of the people on this site, dot dot dot"

Jesus.


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> INot everyone posts a journal.



OMG! Really!? It's a revelation!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2007)

Cause you come across as an arrogant prick every so often and have since day one.  So I say something.


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

I say I'm surrounded in 'roid freaks and you start beating a drum about them not being the majority. I never said they were. 

Ohio is surrounded by land, but it's not the majority of the planet.

And, No! I'm not from Ohio. I'm from London, England. So no need for redneck jokes.

Additionally, I honestly don't believe I have _ever _been called arrogant in real life. If you're hung up on the one post I made about your PWO shake suggestion (almost 12 months ago now) can I suggest that you put that behind you and just move on? It was one freakin' line, written by a complete novice, who didn't know shit about you or what a cool site he'd sumbled across. Plus, that had already been an extremely annoying day anyway.

Friends?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2007)

I got no problem with you.  Just when things are said I don't find kosher,  I will say something against it.  I am like that in real life.

It is just who I am.


----------



## godfather (Nov 15, 2007)

everyone on this site always has to be smart asses when people ask a question. just answer the fucking question or dont reply theres no reason to be a dick about every question that you think is silly


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

godfather said:


> everyone on this site always has to be smart asses when people ask a question. just answer the fucking question or dont reply theres no reason to be a dick about every question that you think is silly



With that said, Danny is still a razorblade-chewing, 145lb, 6' nut-case!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 15, 2007)

godfather said:


> everyone on this site always has to be smart asses when people ask a question. just answer the fucking question or dont reply theres no reason to be a dick about every question that you think is silly



Um  no...  Thanks though.


----------



## Big G (Nov 15, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Um  no...  Thanks though.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 15, 2007)

godfather said:


> everyone on this site always has to be smart asses when people ask a question. just answer the fucking question or dont reply theres no reason to be a dick about every question that you think is silly



Always?  That's bullshit.  There are plenty of helpful responses to noob questions.  But I like the fact that you just shit all over me.

Wait...no I don't.  Fuck you.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Nov 16, 2007)

ya bro, eating like that is going to make u so weak ur not gonna win shit anyways... mite as well eat to make urself feel better and get stronger and whoop ass at a higher weight, rather than getting whooped at a lower weight... and even if u lose at a higher weight, it's more respectable than losing at a lower weight and starving urself, cuz then u get a skinny, weak as hell body and u lose ur self-esteem along with it.. not to mention u have no satisfaction from eating.. And I dont care what kind of shape u r in, no food=no energy=defeat.. surprised u have never passed out during ur practices


----------



## Namo (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread is amusing...   I think the little argument between Big G and Ian, may have overshadowed the fact that Danny81 eats about 150 calories a day, and wants to wrestle in the anorexic womens class

Lets get back on track here folks


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Big G (Nov 16, 2007)

Namo said:


> Danny81 eats about 150 calories a day, and wants to wrestle in the anorexic womens class





Iain


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2007)

Big G said:


> Iain



You are the receiver right?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> You are the receiver right?



I think what you mean to say is that you're the pitcher and he's the catcher?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think what you mean to say is that you're the pitcher and he's the catcher?




Ah experience shines its lovely face.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah experience shines its lovely face.



I read up on Canadian on the Interweb.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2007)

More proof you are a wanna be canuck


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

I read about it at SomethingAwful.com.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2007)

more proof that you are fucked up.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

True.  I have a sick fascination with Canada.  Is that so wrong?!


----------



## danny81 (Nov 16, 2007)

lright well anyway back on topic. today i baught a nylon suit that makes u sweat like crazy. i also baught stacker 3. and i stopped eating dinner.so now this is my diet. breakfast ceareal
lunch small salad no dressing 
post workout 1 graham cracker sheet with peanut butter


----------



## Namo (Nov 16, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lright well anyway back on topic. today i baught a nylon suit that makes u sweat like crazy. i also baught stacker 3. and i stopped eating dinner.so now this is my diet. breakfast ceareal
> lunch small salad no dressing
> post workout 1 graham cracker sheet with peanut butter



Are you serious?  or is this a joke?  dude, your never gonna win a wrestling match.  The other 145 pounders are gonna be proportionate, and about 3 times your strength....      your not even eating 1000 calories a day!   thats crazy....   ethiopians eat better than you...

get your head out of your ass


----------



## danny81 (Nov 16, 2007)

ummm no. i lift more than most other 145 guys


----------



## Namo (Nov 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> ummm no. i lift more than most other 145 guys



are these "other 145lb guys" like 6"8" or something?


I have a friend that is 5'10" 145 and he looks like hes dying...  I cant imagine that with 3 more inches


----------



## danny81 (Nov 17, 2007)

they come in ll ranges


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 17, 2007)

baught a nylon suit

I hope "BAUGHT" some padded nylon's because if you keep doing what you are doing your legs are going to look like pencils soon

baught 

I do not know why you want to continue this thread everyone tells you how stupid this is and you continue. Do you like to carry on like a moron


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2007)

I can't believe that so many people seem to care about Danny.  What's even more startling is how quick his is to piss on those same people.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Nov 18, 2007)

LMFAO!!! dude, y even start a thread asking for our advice when we CLEARLY tell you that what ur doing is unhealthy, stupid, and won't help u out in ur wrestling at all... then you eat even LESS... holy shit, do u liv w/ anyone that can hit u on the head n knock sum sense into u.


----------



## avaks818 (Nov 20, 2007)

has anyone heard of LEAN SYSTEM 7? 

im planning on starting a daily dosage before my workouts and using JUST ONCE(multivitamins and mineral) as the rest of the day intake...any suggestions?

im trying to lose weight....i have a trainer but the food part is hard. I need something that will help me not eat alot.

Thanks)


----------



## Mista (Nov 20, 2007)

You obviously don't care about health or fitness, so honestly, smoke some crack. You will lose the weight you want to.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mista said:


> You obviously don't care about health or fitness, so honestly, smoke some crack. You will lose the weight you want to.


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 20, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


>





I do believe he may already be doing so with the absurd posts and the pounds he is carrying on that skinny frame he must have no $$$ for food because it is all UP IN SMOKE!!!!!


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

Danny's lying. He's a 54yr-old, manic-depressive, nuerotic, masterbating jackass with fuck all else to do that jack up a bodybuilding forum with mindless BS. 

I think he should be banned even if he isn't becuase he's just too fucking far out there.

He's lying about the food though, surely. I mean.. Come on... what was it?... one fucking cracker and a stick of celery every three weeks.. Something stupid anyway. He lying.


----------



## nunya53 (Nov 21, 2007)

Big G said:


> Danny's lying...He lying.


 
Obviously...no one is this dumb.

Nunya


----------



## danny81 (Nov 21, 2007)

how the fuck am i lieng? i eat 3x a day and its enuff for me. its because you guys r fat fuck bodybuilders so u eat a shit load of food


----------



## Big G (Nov 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how the fuck am i lieng? i eat 3x a day and its enuff for me. its because you guys r fat fuck bodybuilders so u eat a shit load of food



Welcome to ironmagazineforums.com. 
Oh! I'm sorry. You're obviously looking for anorexicwrestlerforums.com.
My bad.


----------



## Pr0blemChild21 (Nov 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how the fuck am i lieng? i eat 3x a day and its enuff for me. its because you guys r fat fuck bodybuilders so u eat a shit load of food



i would really like to shake your hand right now for being the most ignorant person on this forum. but i am afraid i would break your arm off your body.  eat something, your not an annorexic/bullimic 12 year old girl are you?  what do you plan on doing for thanksgiving... nibble on a piece of stuffing... 

have fun with the long term affects caused by your unhealthy eating habits. you are destroying your organs slowely.


----------



## Mista (Nov 21, 2007)

danny81 said:


> how the fuck am i lieng? i eat 3x a day and its enuff for me. its because you guys r fat fuck bodybuilders so u eat a shit load of food



You are an idiot. 

Remember to come back and read your posts in years time, hopefully by then you would have learned something and realized how stupid you were.  

Hopefully.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pr0blemChild21 said:


> i would really like to shake your hand right now for being the most ignorant person on this forum. but i am afraid i would break your arm off your body.  eat something, your not an annorexic/bullimic 12 year old girl are you?  what do you plan on doing for thanksgiving... nibble on a piece of stuffing...
> 
> have fun with the long term affects caused by your unhealthy eating habits. you are destroying your organs slowely.



i have wrestling tyouts tomorrow so im not eaating anything today.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 22, 2007)

hey anyone know where I can get mass gainer? I weigh in at 450 lbs, but want to put some weight on....


----------



## Mista (Nov 22, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> hey anyone know where I can get mass gainer? I weigh in at 450 lbs, but want to put some weight on....










I hear 100g per pound of body weight should help you gain.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2007)

Pr0blemChild21 said:


> i would really like to shake your hand right now for being the most ignorant person on this forum. but i am afraid i would break your arm off your body.  eat something, your not an annorexic/bullimic 12 year old girl are you?  what do you plan on doing for thanksgiving... nibble on a piece of stuffing...
> 
> have fun with the long term affects caused by your unhealthy eating habits. you are destroying your organs slowely.


I would really like to shake his hand and put in the deep fryer just for some added fat. 

By the way, this thread is seriously fucking stupid and possibly bullshit. No one in their right mind can be this lean at 6 feet+


----------



## danny81 (Nov 23, 2007)

well its pretty obvious once i put up some vids of me wrestloing this yer ull se im 145


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 23, 2007)

I wonder if eating more would improve his brain function and spelling


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 23, 2007)

we cant wait.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 23, 2007)

Thoughts:

1. Danny - You are a bitch.  6'1 and 145 pounds?  I could shatter your limbs with a karate chop.  Get your head out of your ass and start eating like a wrestler should eat.

2. Big G - You're being stupid.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 24, 2007)

lol u barely weight more then me. i would kick the shit out of you


----------



## Namo (Nov 24, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol u barely weight more then me. i would kick the shit out of you




hahahahahahaha


right!


----------



## danny81 (Nov 24, 2007)

umm hes 5 pds more then me how would he win?


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 24, 2007)

Because you are a BITCH ass punk who has nothing better to do than post mindless bullshit on a BB forum


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 24, 2007)

danny81 said:


> lol u barely weight more then me. i would kick the shit out of you



I probably weigh closer to 155-160, how thats relevant to me breaking your face is beyond me.


----------



## danny81 (Nov 24, 2007)

umm. lets see. i grew up in the hood u grew up in some redneck area. i box and do mma etc. u do body building. all u have on me is 10 pds BTW right now i fluctuate up to like 155 anyway so ur not rly that much bigger then me. and ur  a little stronger


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 24, 2007)

Grew up in the hood here we go again

ANOTHER GANGSTA WANNABE

and for only him being a little stronger give me a break i read one of your training logs you got to be freakin kidding me i know 12 yr olds that pump more iron than that(you and that hood education did you forget about your sad training log of yours). Watch out guys we have a 150lbs killer on our hands 








danny81 said:


> umm. lets see. i grew up in the hood u grew up in some redneck area. i box and do mma etc. u do body building. all u have on me is 10 pds BTW right now i fluctuate up to like 155 anyway so ur not rly that much bigger then me. and ur  a little stronger


----------



## danny81 (Nov 24, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Grew up in the hood here we go again
> 
> ANOTHER GANGSTA WANNABE
> 
> and for only him being a little stronger give me a break i read one of your training logs you got to be freakin kidding me i know 12 yr olds that pump more iron than that(you and that hood education did you forget about your sad training log of yours). Watch out guys we have a 150lbs killer on our hands



besides the fact that strenght has very lttle to dow ith fighting. i read his log to. i can bench 160 12x 

so i could prolly do like 190 max. idk i havent done less reps gthen 12 he only maxes 230. so thats only 40 pds more bench. and the fact that i do mma and grew up int he hood wil give me more of an advantge then 40 pds


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 24, 2007)

Who the fuck cares how much someone can "bench?"  

"Yo mang, how much can you bench?"

Like the answer to that question bares any relevence to your fighting abilities.


I'm going to kill the next person that asks me that.  How about, how much can you squat, or deadlift or hang clean?


----------



## danny81 (Nov 24, 2007)

that wat i fucking said


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 24, 2007)

Fuck the hood your a killer wantabe besides being a moron 





danny81 said:


> besides the fact that strenght has very lttle to dow ith fighting. i read his log to. i can bench 160 12x
> 
> so i could prolly do like 190 max. idk i havent done less reps gthen 12 he only maxes 230. so thats only 40 pds more bench. and the fact that i do mma and grew up int he hood wil give me more of an advantge then 40 pds


----------



## danny81 (Nov 24, 2007)

umm no im not. come c me


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2007)

workingatit43 said:


> Because you are a BITCH ass punk who has nothing better to do than post mindless bullshit on a BB forum


pretty much.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2007)

danny81 said:


> umm no im not. come c me


why would you want him to be an alphabet letter?


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 24, 2007)

oh and be careful of the wind...wouldnt want you to blow all the way down the street, Olive.


----------



## Namo (Nov 27, 2007)

This is my favorite thread ever!  Danny81 is truly a comedian...   This is what happens when ignorant kids are brought up watching cheesy rap videos and thinking it applies to their life.  Seriously dude, give it up, you talk about how you could kick everyone's ass, but you are starving yourself to fight in a smaller class....  Why?  because as you said it, the people in the 160 lb class would kick your ass...


----------



## danny81 (Nov 27, 2007)

in fucking wreslting i a fight i wud fuck al them up ez


----------



## workingatit43 (Nov 27, 2007)

danny81 said:


> in fucking wreslting i a fight i wud fuck al them up ez




I really hope you can fight because in a spelling bee or anything that required brains you would get your fucking ass jacked gangsta


----------



## danny81 (Nov 27, 2007)

lol i no


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Always?  That's bullshit.  There are plenty of helpful responses to noob questions.  But I like the fact that you just shit all over me.
> 
> Wait...no I don't.  Fuck you.






Big G said:


> What is it with you and arguing anyway?


I think Iain is one of the least hostile people on this site. Everyone he bashes deserves it. 



DOMS said:


> His body cannibalizes his brain for energy.






Big G said:


> I'm surrounded in 'roid freaks, oral pro-hormone poppers and fucking morons. God damn it!
> 
> Am I the only person who's aiming to be fucking *healthy*!? This site is just exasperating sometimes.


You _obviously_ don't frequent any other forums.



IainDaniel said:


> Oh shit I forgot about that category, there goes my whole argument.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> well its pretty obvious once i put up some vids of me wrestloing this yer ull se im 145









Like this?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 28, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Like this?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 28, 2007)

danny81 said:


> in fucking wreslting i a fight i wud fuck al them up ez



its one thing to be from the hood but to continue to try to communicate like you do when you have been told to improve your spelling its really anoying.................in other words "wigga check yo self before you wreck yo self !!!!!!!!!"


----------

